# >>> Reglas de uso y recursos del foro Solo Español <<<



## belén

*Índice:*

*Normas del foro de Solo Español*
-1-
-2-
-3-
- Contexto

Cómo escribir acentos y caracteres especiales
Diccionarios en línea
Abreviaturas y acrónimos usuales


----------



## lauranazario

*Declaración de Objetivos y Directrices de los Foros de WordReference*​

*I. WordReference.com habilita estos foros para el intercambio acerca de traducciones, usos de palabras, equivalencias de terminología y otros temas lingüísticos.*

1.* Busque la respuesta antes de abrir un hilo.*

Consulte el diccionario de WordReference y avance hacia abajo para verificar si existen hilos que traten sobre el mismo tema, o use la herramienta de búsqueda del foro.
Utilice también los recursos de la web que hemos recopilado en los primeros hilos del foro.
​
2.* Un solo tema por hilo / No se admite la charla.*

Manténgase dentro del tema del primer mensaje del hilo.
Formule una sola pregunta específica sobre una palabra, frase o tema concretos por hilo.
Si tiene más preguntas, abra un nuevo hilo para cada una de ellas.
Si desea tratar un tema relacionado pero distinto del que figura en el primer mensaje del hilo, abra uno nuevo.
Si desea tratar un tema no relacionado o dirigir un comentario no relacionado a otro usuario, hágalo mediante un mensaje privado (MP).
No se admite la charla.
Abra un solo hilo por pregunta. No duplique hilos, incluso en foros distintos, salvo invitación expresa de un moderador.
​En este foro se puede preguntar por términos y modismos en el marco de un contexto bien definido.​​No formule preguntas de investigación tales como:​
Sondeos de opinión entre los miembros
Creación de nombres de productos, empresas o lemas comerciales
Palabras o construcciones hipotéticas que no estén dentro del uso normal del idioma español
Preguntas de elección múltiple y preguntas del tipo "¿cuál de estas es la mejor?" En todos los casos se deberá poner:
a. las opciones​b. la opción preferida y​c. la razón por la cual se ha optado por esa opción.​​

3. *Sea claro, preciso y aporte contexto.*

Para evitar equívocos, sea descriptivo, específico y breve en sus mensajes.
Aporte el contexto necesario y la oración completa que contenga la frase o palabra objeto de su consulta cada vez que formule una pregunta. Esto permite que su pregunta sea entendida y reciba mejores respuestas.
Los títulos de los hilos deben contener la palabra o frase consultada. (Evite títulos tales como "favor de traducir", "cómo digo esto", "soy nuevo", "no entiendo esto" y similares). La palabra, expresión o frase consultada debe aparecer también en el cuerpo del primer mensaje. Por favor, ponga la palabra buscada en singular, o el verbo en infinitivo, para así facilitar futuras consultas en el diccionario.
Toda la información que se brinde en estos foros debe acompañarse de un intento razonable para verificar su exactitud. Si no está seguro de la exactitud o fiabilidad de una información, dígalo.
​​4. *Respete la propiedad intelectual. Indique siempre cuál es la fuente.*
• No se permite el plagio. Ningún contenido protegido por derechos de autor puede ser introducido en los mensajes, excepto en los siguientes casos:​
Se permite un uso razonable de poca cuantía (como una definición o dos) de los diccionarios.
Se permiten citas en prosa de hasta cuatro oraciones.
Se permite citar hasta un máximo de cuatro versos de letras de canciones y poemas.
Si el texto está en Internet, incluya el enlace (con excepción de páginas publicitarias o de contenido para adultos). En algunos casos, se permitirá citar páginas publicitarias toda vez que sea estrictamente necesario y con fines ilustrativos. En todo caso, esto quedará al criterio del moderador.
• No se permite insertar ningún archivo de audio, vídeo o enlace sin autorización previa de un moderador. No se permiten enlaces a YouTube o similares.​
*Enlaces directos* : Tengan en cuenta que una página web puede cambiar de servidor, o simplemente desaparecer. También los textos que alberga pueden sufrir cambios por parte de su administrador.
*Nota*: no se permite poner enlaces a sitios que requieren suscripción tales como Facebook y similares. Esos enlaces no son accesibles a todos los usuarios del foro y su contenido puede cambiar o desaparecer en cualquier momento.
Por lo tanto, para que sus esfuerzos por suministrar la solución sigan ayudando en el futuro a otros, la solución debe venir expresada brevemente en el mensaje, y a continuación se pondrá el enlace correspondiente para así ampliar datos si fuera necesario y dar la fuente de la cita.
El contenido que no satisfaga estos requerimientos será eliminado sin excepción.​​​​5. *No se permiten las correcciones en profundidad ni las tareas escolares.*

Estos foros no son un servicio gratuito para resolver tareas escolares o revisiones exhaustivas.
En este foro se prohíbe cualquier relectura o reescritura de un texto, sea o no trabajo escolar. Sin embargo se harán excepciones para mensajes *cortos *de carácter personal, siempre y cuando haya una pregunta concreta.
Se aceptan textos extensos como contexto siempre que resulten necesarios para poder responder a una pregunta específica de gramática o de vocabulario, y sólo si usted muestra primero su propia interpretación.
Debe plantear su pregunta de manera clara haciendo hincapié sobre la dificultad encontrada. 
​​6. *Prohibición de publicidad y promoción.*

Ningún tipo de actividad promocional o publicitaria está permitida en los foros.
Nada que pueda ser considerado de algún modo promocional puede colocarse en los mensajes, avatares, nombres de usuario o firmas; lo que incluye pero no se limita a: declaraciones promocionales, direcciones de correo electrónico, dominios de Internet, enlaces o referencias a cualquiera de los anteriormente mencionados, o referencias a productos, servicios, ideologías, candidatos u organizaciones.
Queda a la sola discreción de WordReference y sus moderadores el determinar qué constituye publicidad o promoción.​​


----------



## ampurdan

*II. Los foros promueven el aprendizaje y  mantienen una atmósfera académica de seriedad y colaboración, en un tono  respetuoso, positivo y cordial.*

7. *Sea amable y cortés.*
El  hecho de que alguien no domine perfectamente un idioma no es motivo  para tratarlo mal. Siempre se agradece el uso de "Hola" y "Gracias".  Trate a los demás como desearía ser tratado.​​8. *Sea considerado.*

No sature un foro. Si usted abre muchos hilos, haga lo posible para  asegurarse de que no aparezcan más de 5 al mismo tiempo en la primera  pantalla de un mismo foro. Esto permite que los hilos abiertos por otros  miembros reciban su cuota de atención.
No haga subir sus hilos. Si nadie responde a su pregunta, no escriba  un mensaje sólo para pedir ayuda nuevamente; en lugar de eso, agregue  algo de información o contexto que nos sirva para ayudarnos a ayudarle. Si aún así no recibe respuesta, haga uso del enlace "Report" que está en el ángulo inferior izquierdo de su mensaje y solicite la ayuda de un moderador.
​9. *Use un lenguaje limpio y decente.*

Se acepta la discusión de palabras ofensivas, pero la conversación debe  ser seria y respetuosa. Se puede escribir acerca de palabras ofensivas,  pero no hacer uso malicioso de ellas.
Se eliminarán las firmas y los nombres de usuario (nicknames) que los  moderadores consideren provocadores, vulgares, promocionales o groseros.
​​10. *No ataque a los demás.*

No se tolerarán los comentarios calumniosos, difamatorios, obscenos,  indecentes, lascivos, pornográficos, violentos, insultantes, amenazantes  ni hostigantes. En caso de que alguien emplee lenguaje inapropiado,  comience un ataque personal o entable un discurso de odio, será excluido  de toda futura participación en los foros.
Este foro no ha de utilizarse para venganzas, peleas o disputas  personales. Mantenga sus asuntos personales como lo que son, esto es,  personales.
​​11. *Respete las reglas del idioma.*
Estos foros forman parte del diccionario de WordReference; muchos estudiantes recurren a los foros para aprender.​
El respeto a las reglas de  gramática y ortografía, incluido el uso correcto de mayúsculas, tildes y  signos de puntuación, es obligatorio.
Salvo que ese sea el tema de discusión del hilo, no se acepta el uso de  lenguaje tipo chat o SMS. Tampoco está permitido escribirlo TODO EN  LETRAS MAYÚSCULAS.
El empleo de lenguas distintas del español

Este es el foro "Sólo Español". Todos los mensajes publicados en  este foro deberán ser completamente comprensibles tanto para hablantes  nativos como para estudiantes en general. En ocasiones, una traducción o  una breve explicación de una palabra en un idioma distinto puede ser  útil. La introducción de una palabra extranjera debe ser secundaria y no  esencial para la comprensión del mensaje. De no ser así, el mensaje  será eliminado del foro.


----------



## ampurdan

*III. Damos la bienvenida a todos los  usuarios que compartan nuestras metas y filosofía, y se comprometan a  actuar de acuerdo con las reglas y directrices de WRF.*

12. *Reporte los problemas*

Informe a los moderadores sobre las consultas que presenten algún  problema, que no respeten estas reglas, o que usted crea que requieren de la atención de un moderador, haciendo clic sobre la palabra "Report" que aparece en la parte inferior izquierda de cada mensaje.
Si no hay contexto o la pregunta está mal formulada no intente adivinar; señale el mensaje a los moderadores.
Por favor, no reaccione al quebrantamiento de las reglas en el hilo: repórtelo.
Puede pedir educadamente a quien preguntó que aporte el contexto que  necesite para contestarle. Puede corregir amable y educadamente las  faltas de ortografía de un compañero, añadiendo una nota a un mensaje de  usted que aborde el tema del hilo, pero siempre facilitando una  respuesta a a la pregunta del hilo. Por favor, no escriba un mensaje al solo efecto de señalar o corregir los errores de ortografía de un compañero. No dé pie a la aparición de discusiones paralelas.
​
13. *Lea las reglas.*
Cada  foro aplica estas reglas de una forma ligeramente diferente. Antes de  publicar su mensaje en un foro, por favor lea sus instrucciones, que  están enumeradas en uno de los primeros hilos en la parte superior de la  página.​​​
14. *La pertenencia a estos foros es un privilegio.*
El  uso de estos foros y su expresión en ellos, no es un derecho. Es un  privilegio otorgado por el administrador de WR conforme a los términos  de este acuerdo, y puede ser revocado en cualquier momento sin previo  aviso.​Expulsión de WR​​​
15. *Estos son Foros Moderados.*

Cada moderador controla uno o varios foros. Los moderadores pueden  editar, borrar o modificar cualquier mensaje en sus foros. Si usted  tiene una pregunta acerca de un foro en particular, debe dirigirla a los  moderadores de dicho foro.
Los moderadores son también miembros de los foros. A menos que digan  lo contrario o quede claro por el contexto, escriben sus mensajes en  calidad de miembros. Sus comentarios no necesariamente reflejan la  opinión de WordReference.com.
Las discusiones acerca de las reglas deben plantearse en el foro de Comentarios y Sugerencias.
Los comentarios sobre las acciones de los moderadores o de los  administradores se deben discutir vía correo electrónico o Mensajes  Privados (MP), y no en forma pública en los foros.
Hay más información acerca de los moderadores aquí.
​​
16. *Cada miembro es responsable de sus propios mensajes.*

Los mensajes publicados en este sitio son única y exclusiva responsabilidad de quien los redacta.
Usted se compromete a no reclamar ningún tipo de responsabilidad a WRF  o a ninguno de sus miembros por nada que haya sido expresado en estos  foros.
Al publicar un mensaje en WRF o en uno de sus foros, está otorgando una licencia irrevocable a WRF para usarlo a perpetuidad.
Cualquier traducción, definición y explicación que usted provea puede  ser usada por WRF para ser integrada en los diccionarios y otros  materiales de referencia.​​​
17. *Autorizaciones*
Usted  se compromete a no copiar ni transmitir ninguna información de estos  foros a otro lugar, sin haber obtenido previamente la autorización del  autor original del mensaje y del administrador de WordReference.com.​​​
18. *No falsee su identidad*.

Únicamente puede registrarse con un solo nombre de usuario.
No finja ser alguien que no es: esto incluye su sexo, nacionalidad y lengua materna.
Indicar su lengua materna es obligatorio, así como su  origen (Por ejemplo, español - España o Español - México...), ya que es  fundamental saber qué variante de nuestro idioma habla para que los  demás entendamos sus aportaciones y cualquier otra información  lingüística que brinde.
​​
19. *No publique información personal.*

No publique datos personales tales como direcciones de correo  electrónico, números de teléfono, nombres de personas reales, de  empresas, etc., ni suyos ni, especialmente, de terceros. De considerarlo  adecuado, usted puede incluir algunos de sus datos en su perfil  personal.
No se permiten extractos de correos electrónicos ni de mensajes privados, ni cualquier otro tipo de correspondencia personal.
Todo aquel miembro que publique datos personales o información de sitios de Internet de otro miembro sin previa autorización será automáticamente excluido (_banned_) de los foros de Wordreference.com.​​​
20. *Descargo de responsabilidad.*
Usted  acepta que cualquier información personal que usted haya publicado, sea  almacenada en una base de datos. El administrador y los moderadores no  se responsabilizan de ningún intento de piratería que pueda llegar a  comprometer dicha información. No transmita ninguna información personal  reservada por medio de un mensaje privado (MP).


----------



## Cintia&Martine

los diccionarios generales disponibles en la red
✿ DICCIONARIOS españoles en línea​

los diccionarios especializados disponibles en la red:
✿ DICCIONARIOS españoles en línea​​

las gramáticas
✿ DICCIONARIOS españoles en línea​​* Si conocen algún diccionario de utilidad que no esté incluido no duden en contactar con un moderador.*




* Abreviaturas y acrónimos de uso frecuente*​
*RAE*: Real Academia Española

*DRAE (DLE)*: Diccionario de la Real Academia Española
*DPD*: Diccionario panhispánico de dudas.
*CREA*: Corpus de referencia del español actual (de la RAE)
*CORDE*: Corpus diacrónico del español (de la RAE).      
*NTLLE*: Nuevo tesoro lexicográfico de la lengua española (de la RAE)
*Esbozo*: Esbozo de una nueva gramática de la lengua española (de la RAE)
*NGLE*: Nueva gramática de la lengua española (de la RAE)
*NGLEem*: NGLE edición manual
*NGLEec*: NGLE edición completa
*NGLEeb*: edición básica
*OLE:* Ortografía de la Lengua Española (de la RAE)

*DUE*: Diccionario de uso del español; María Moliner.
*SVU*: El subjuntivo, valores y usos; J.Borrego, J.G. Asencio y E. Prieto

*CD*: Complemento directo
*CI*:  Complemento indirecto
*CR*: Complemento de régimen


----------



## Cintia&Martine

*CONTEXTO*
(Si el texto está en la red, no vacile en  proporcionarnos el enlace -salvo páginas comerciales y enlaces hacia Youtube y similares)


No se puede explicar correctamente una expresión, una palabra, o incluso una frase sin explicar a los demás el contexto.
*La única razón que nos mueve a la hora de pedir contexto es ayudarle cuanto antes*

*Qué es (puede ser) contexto*:

- La *frase entera* en la que se encuentra la palabra buscada (incluso a veces la anterior y la que sigue)
- El _tema_
- Marcar *palabra precisa *que causa la duda
-* El soporte* (periódico/ libro/ internet...)
- Qué *tipo de escrito* (literario/ artículo/ sátira/ poema/ canción...)
- *El país de origen *
- *La fecha *en la que el texto ha sido escrito
- *El tono del escrito* (una misma palabra no tendrá el mismo significado si el que escribe está denigrando o alabando)
- *Para qué* necesita la respuesta. (Eso permite entender el "contexto comunicacional")
- El *significado *de la expresión o palabra original
- En _qué _*ámbito *o _*rama *_nos estamos moviendo (indispensable si estamos en un campo técnico)
- las *fuentes*


----------

